# Thoughts on the Love Dare



## Jim3USMC (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm going through a similar situation as alot of the posters on here are. On Sunday, our Pastor gave me a movie to watch and a book that goes along with it. Fireproof is the movie and The Love Dare is the book. Of course the movie had a happy ending if you couldn't of guessed!!!! I'm curious if anyone has tried to use the book as a guide or followed it to a "T" and what were the results?


----------

